
Million Song Dataset - pravj
http://millionsongdataset.com/
======
anonlastname
This dataset doesn't have audio if that's what you are after

~~~
mujoco
They do, however, provide derived features of the audio, as well as code for
downloading associated audio from 7digital:
[https://github.com/tbertinmahieux/MSongsDB/tree/master/Tasks...](https://github.com/tbertinmahieux/MSongsDB/tree/master/Tasks_Demos/Preview7digital)

